
The Unhealthy Truth Behind 'Wellness' and 'Clean Eating' - pmcpinto
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/ruby-tandoh-eat-clean-wellness
======
nibs
TL/DR: meta article about how author had an eating disorder despite eating
healthy food. Unpleasantly poorly cited and subjective. Encourages reader to
cease pursuit of "wellness" knowledge and "just live".

